# Sexy Ideas (explicit)



## The Proof

Sex can be very straightforward and boring, 5 minutes, done! but I don't like it like that, I feel I owe it to myself to diversify my actions as much as possible throughout, here are some things I just thought up:

These are not things to say, they're actions, I just didn't want them to sound like a manual :happy:

1. mmm I want to take your clothes off, bend you over my knee and spank you like a little kid

2. or how about I lay you down on a large towel on my bed, smear you with oil and massage you until every nerve in your body lights up

3. I want you to dance for me, wearing nothing but jewelry, don't forget your anklet!

4. you look like you need a bath...

5. I think I need a bath...

6. you poor thing, you're so sick you haven't showered, let me get a sponge and a basin 

7. (girls only) is there any place here a girl could wash her feet?... start at the top (shamelessly taken from star trek, the actress was pretty hot too!)

8. I need you to smother me with your thighs (though half the time this hardly needs to be said)

9. Put your legs around me (though half the time this hardly needs to be said)

10. (girls mostly) squeeze me tlll I can't breathe

11. hold my hand (I love this near the end, there's no emote to describe that feeling)

12. let's just sleep together tonight (not sex, but great regardless)


----------



## snail

Most of mine wouldn't be appropriate, but I enjoyed reading your ideas.


----------



## The Proof

snail said:


> Most of mine wouldn't be appropriate, but I enjoyed reading your ideas.


aww, I'd love to know what kind of stuff someone as sensitive as you would want, but I'm not going to bother you with it :happy:


----------



## snail

I'll only post the tame ones, then.

1. I often fantasize about having my partner hold my wrists down and look me in the eyes during sex. I want to feel completely exposed and vulnerable, inside and out.

2. I like the idea of holding perfectly still together with my partner on top of me so I can feel his heartbeat and breathing, enjoy his warmth, and focus on the sensation of complete, full-body skin contact. This will force me to focus on the subtleties of my senses, enhancing everything afterward. I would then attempt to project feelings of love as an experiment to see if he can feel it. 

3. Make a bet to see who can go the longest without masturbating. This may take days, weeks, or even months. The first to lose gets to test the other's will-power by tying the winner up and sexually teasing that person until he or she can no longer stand it and eventually begs for orgasmic release. Of course, when the winner finally gives in and begs, that person is rewarded with either oral sex, or intercourse while still tied up, but even this may occur in a way that intentionally prolongs the act.


----------



## Perseus

snail said:


> I'll only post the tame ones, then.
> 
> 1. I often fantasize about having my partner hold my wrists down and look me in the eyes during sex. I want to feel completely exposed and vulnerable, inside and out.
> 
> 2. I like the idea of holding perfectly still together with my partner on top of me so I can feel his heartbeat and breathing, enjoy his warmth, and focus on the sensation of complete, full-body skin contact. This will force me to focus on the subtleties of my senses, enhancing everything afterward. I would then attempt to project feelings of love as an experiment to see if he can feel it.
> 
> 3. Make a bet to see who can go the longest without masturbating. This may take days, weeks, or even months. The first to lose gets to test the other's will-power by tying the winner up and sexually teasing that person until he or she can no longer stand it and eventually begs for orgasmic release. Of course, when the winner finally gives in and begs, that person is rewarded with either oral sex, or intercourse while still tied up, but even this may occur in a way that intentionally prolongs the act.


*You are a very naughty girl!*


----------



## thehigher

How bout I've got a boner haha. 

You could just straight up say I'm horny ...just really naturally. You could moan on the phone or in front of them....or just start jacking off in front of them.....not in a creepy way.....just in a confident way ....know that they are gonna like it. I like the telling em to dance thing with nothing but jewelry. Or tellin em you wanna throw them up against a bookshelf. I dunno....I might post some later.


----------



## Phoenix400

snail said:


> I'll only post the tame ones, then.
> 
> 1. I often fantasize about having my partner hold my wrists down and look me in the eyes during sex. I want to feel completely exposed and vulnerable, inside and out.
> 
> 2. I like the idea of holding perfectly still together with my partner on top of me so I can feel his heartbeat and breathing, enjoy his warmth, and focus on the sensation of complete, full-body skin contact. This will force me to focus on the subtleties of my senses, enhancing everything afterward. I would then attempt to project feelings of love as an experiment to see if he can feel it.
> 
> 3. Make a bet to see who can go the longest without masturbating. This may take days, weeks, or even months. The first to lose gets to test the other's will-power by tying the winner up and sexually teasing that person until he or she can no longer stand it and eventually begs for orgasmic release. Of course, when the winner finally gives in and begs, that person is rewarded with either oral sex, or intercourse while still tied up, but even this may occur in a way that intentionally prolongs the act.


Can I clone you? PLEEEEEASE?:tongue:


----------



## Ben

Sex in a swivel chair would be a lot of fun. Is that doable?


----------



## snail

Ben said:


> Sex in a swivel chair would be a lot of fun. Is that doable?


Yes. I've done that.


----------



## Ben

snail said:


> Yes. I've done that.


My new rolemodel.:laughing:


----------



## Selene

Thracius said:


> 4. you look like you need a bath...
> 
> 5. I think I need a bath...
> 
> 6. you poor thing, you're so sick you haven't showered, let me get a sponge and a basin


[squirms] Way to point out my fetish... 



snail said:


> 3. Make a bet to see who can go the longest without masturbating. This may take days, weeks, or even months. The first to lose gets to test the other's will-power by tying the winner up and sexually teasing that person until he or she can no longer stand it and eventually begs for orgasmic release. Of course, when the winner finally gives in and begs, that person is rewarded with either oral sex, or intercourse while still tied up, but even this may occur in a way that intentionally prolongs the act.


Wow... That sounds like so much fun! :laughing:



thehigher said:


> How bout I've got a boner haha.


Ditto. Thanks a lot, snail...lol.


----------



## The Proof

now now don't judge her just for sharing thoughts, this is what the forum is all about


----------



## roxtehproxy

How about doing it somewhere remote in public? I've had a few mastys in my dads backyard when no one was home. Good thing is it was sunny, and our neighbors can't see in properly.


----------



## ginz

Perseus said:


> *You are a very naughty girl!*


i agree, but she be my role model!


----------



## The Proof

Smokey said:


> How about doing it somewhere remote in public? I've had a few mastys in my dads backyard when no one was home. Good thing is it was sunny, and our neighbors can't see in properly.


yep returning to our roots, I'm sure forests near cities see a lot of it


----------



## roxtehproxy

Thracius said:


> yep returning to our roots, I'm sure forests near cities see a lot of it


Only does it become spiritual then. It's entirely different outside, to the point of being inanely euphoric. Inside sessions don't cut it for me, when I'm finished I realized I wasted my time.


----------



## Phoenix400

Wait, does this mean I can be my goofy, pervy self in this thread? SWEET!!! I'm goin' into Perv Mode.

I alternate between slow and intimate and liking it a little rough (not whips & chains rough, but I wouldn't mind some cuffs or silk ties)

Scenario #1: Surprise sex. We're passing each other in the hallway. She grabs my arm, spins me around, slams me back into the wall and jumps me. We're all over each other like dogs in heat. I wanna feel teeth scraping my neck and nails being raked down my back and chest. We end up naked in the hallway, leaned against each while trying to catch our breath after its over.

Scenario #2: Honey! I'm Home! She's cooking dinner in nothing but an apron. I wrap my arms around her from behind and begin caressing her. The apron comes off. I turn her around and drop to my knees, burying my face in her as she leans back against the counter and runs her fingers through my hair...We end up ordering pizza 'cause dinner burned.:tongue:

Scenario #3: Relaxing Bath. A nice warm bath. Me leaned against the back of the tub. She's sitting between my legs, resting back against me. I'm massaging her shoulders, caressing her, and kissing her neck. I slide my hands around to the front, one hand fondling up top, one hand working 'down there'. Love the feel of her squirming against me and moaning.

Scenario #4: Intimate sex. I'm a big fan of the Lotus position. Something about the ability to just lean against each other, be wrapped around each other like that. I like as much skin contact as possible. Hear her breathing, feel her heartbeat. Or it could be her laying on top of me, my arms wrapped around her, while I do the work...slowly. Anything that involves hand-holding/intertwined fingers, for some reason that's always been a very intimate gesture for me. Her hair brushing against me tends to light nerves on fire. Also, gazing into each other's eyes throughout is a big turn on.

Scenario #5: Cuddle time. I've got this Ottoman/Chair that's the perfect size for cuddling up. That's it. Curling up naked in it together, under a blanket. Read a book, watch a movie, whisper quietly to each other. Just having her close and being able to run my fingers gently up and down her back (I LOVE doin' that), kiss her on the temple, hold her hand, just feel her curled up against me. Perfect moment of tranquility.

Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Perv Mode=off
....brb, cold shower.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

My idea: While skiing, give me a lapdance on the chairlift.
While mountain biking: get off as some random point and make love in a tree (Hot money sex!)


----------



## Tkae

snail said:


> I'll only post the tame ones, then.
> 
> 1. I often fantasize about having my partner hold my wrists down and look me in the eyes during sex. I want to feel completely exposed and vulnerable, inside and out.


Yeah, I like that to a degree.

I'm a bit into light bondage. 

On that note, I laugh at some of the definitions of _light_ bondage I've seen in this thread...:tongue:



> 2. I like the idea of holding perfectly still together with my partner on top of me so I can feel his heartbeat and breathing, enjoy his warmth, and focus on the sensation of complete, full-body skin contact. This will force me to focus on the subtleties of my senses, enhancing everything afterward. I would then attempt to project feelings of love as an experiment to see if he can feel it.


Hah, that's funny. 

I do that sort of thing when cuddling.

In THAT position, I'd completely be all "do me now!"



> 3. Make a bet to see who can go the longest without masturbating. This may take days, weeks, or even months. The first to lose gets to test the other's will-power by tying the winner up and sexually teasing that person until he or she can no longer stand it and eventually begs for orgasmic release. Of course, when the winner finally gives in and begs, that person is rewarded with either oral sex, or intercourse while still tied up, but even this may occur in a way that intentionally prolongs the act.


Again, that sort of thing requires a self-control I just don't have. 

I guess my additions would be...

1. Cuddling on the couch while watching TV and reading a book (I don't read with others, I'm selfish like that), then it just easing into something vanilla-flavored.

2. Being whipped across the ass (a riding crop at most, nothing that breaks the skin) until I cry in shame, then being fucked rough and hard. Then just snuggling on the way down from the high of it all.

(_Shut. Up._)

3. Riding in the car on a rainy day, then them just unexpectedly stopping somewhere private and cuddling while we listen to the rain hitting the roof. 

4. Vanilla-flavored D/s, nothing crazy. I'd be fine with stuff from sounding up to bound and gagged, though beyond that I'd just be freaked out.

5. Rough, surprise shower sex.

I'm gonna regret posting this tomorrow...


----------



## vanWinchester

Okay, I will probably have to answer multiple times to this thread, because - you know - Bi and I have tons of ideas and not supermuch time right now, but I at least wanted to post this one for now. =P 
*looks at somebody specific while chuckling a bit* 

*What I'd Do To A Virgin Girl With (A Sudden) Interest In Bisexual Stuff*
There is quite a lot of times I get asked from normally straight girls to do them. Of course I am always curious to know about the reasons, so sometimes I ask about the "why". Many people say how they "can just be themselves around me and don't have to mask anything up, because I like them how they are and let them be how they are". Fair enough. It's true after all. 
However, There was this one chick I talked to quite a lot. I won't give out any names, types or anything. I wanna keep her privacy here. Let's call her Jess. 
I used to talk to her a lot and most of the time I was motivating her and helping her fix things. She was always after the boys, and had a bigass crush on especially one dude. But he was unreachable because she was a bit impatient. 
So I was being her friend and some day she said that she wants me to do her. We did it a few times over chat; often really randomly. I'd go down on her; lick her good. She also liked cuddling, holding and of course hard screwing. She wanted (and still wants) to meet me badly. Now...this is what I'd do to her. 


First of all, I would prepare the bedroom. Many pillows, blankets and whatever is soft and fluffy and makes one feel comfortable. Then some soft, indirect light. Just enough so I could see the shadows and the light reflecting on her silhouette and her skin shimmering softly. Eventually I would use some very soft, low music. It would help her relax. 
I would get some of my special lotion (selfmade), that contains some natural oils and smells very good. I could slowly get her clothes off (me I wouldn't wear much anyways) and make her lie down on her stomach. I'd sit on her ass and start to give her a soft, sensual massage. More relaxing for her. <3 

Once she is less nervous, I would make her turn around, so she lies on her back. She was very much into licking. So I would do it a lot. Really carefully and slowly, starting at her breasts, working my way downwards until I reach her very precious. She's also still untouched, so she is a bit scared, but she said she wanted me to be her first and carefully screw her. 
So...once I am "down there" I would position myself between her legs while holding her hand, to make her feel comfortable and relaxed. Then I'd go down on her and lick her *cherry*, and once she gets excited I would really carefully insert a finger inside her, so she can get habituated and more secure. Eventually I'd use a second finger and carefully screw her G-Spot, while continuing the licking. I'd keep going until she comes. And once she is done I would hold her in my arms, stroke her a lot allover and cover her with kisses.

I also had other plans with her, but I would approach those carefully and slowly. She is kinda afraid that it will hurt, which is understandable. But I won't let it. So I would be all gentle. <3
So once she is habituated and likes what I do to her, I could start out with small toys and make her enjoy having something inside of her. 
Somewhen much later I would move on to a strap-on. That way I could do her for real, and it will feel similar to a guy doing it to her. However, as much as I' be looking forward to that, I'd be patient and gentle until then. No rush. I have time, and it would be all about her. Seeing her getting off would get me very excited and until she is ready for more it would be reward enough for me. <3

Maybe, once she'd be already more experienced and I did some stuff to / with her, I could also invite a 3rd person to watch us. Preferably a guy (*winks at somebody*), but I wouldn't mind another girl or so either. Eventually we could even let the "watcher" join a bit. 


See? ESTPs CAN be nice and gentle. Unless she would somewhen be okay with me doing wilder things to / with her (I hope she will. My Demons want out! xD). But that is a story for another time. :wink:


----------



## Selene

You're so gentle, VanWinchester! :laughing: I enjoyed reading that.


----------



## Lucretius

vanWinchester said:


> *What I'd Do To A Virgin Girl With (A Sudden) Interest In Bisexual Stuff*


*drools* :blushed:


----------



## vanWinchester

Selene said:


> You're so gentle, VanWinchester! :laughing: I enjoyed reading that.


Thanks. Psht, the wild, dirty, naughty stuff will be posted next time. As soon as I know if I am allowed to say stuff like "f*cking", "fa**y" and some other Dirty Talk stuff. :tongue: 

However, it would make no sense to scare that poor girl with my hard stuff, seeing she's a virgin and I'd be her first chick and all. I know what she likes, so I'd stick to that for a while until she'd be ready for more. Oh Hell yeah, more. *drool*
Uhm. *cough* 

(Guess there is a lot of stuff people still don't know about me. =P)



Azrael said:


> *drools* :blushed:


Wanna join in? xD


----------



## Lucretius

vanWinchester said:


> Wanna join in? xD


Honestly, I would be content to just watch. :blushed:


----------



## vanWinchester

Azrael said:


> Honestly, I would be content to just watch. :blushed:


Too much girl-power for one guy, huh? :tongue: 
Just kidding. :wink:

Sure, feel free to. Anytime. Maybe I should set up a cam and make it available for the whole world. *chuckles* 
xD

Damn, now I wanna write more. Screw you all for making me. :tongue:


----------



## Lucretius

vanWinchester said:


> Too much girl-power for one guy, huh? :tongue:


Joining in would be like interrupting Beethoven's 5th.




vanWinchester said:


> Sure, feel free to. Anytime. Maybe I should set up a cam and make it available for the whole world. *chuckles*
> xD
> 
> Damn, now I wanna write more. Screw you all for making me. :tongue:


"Yes" and "please" to all of the above. :tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester

Azrael said:


> Joining in would be like interrupting Beethoven's 5th.


I agree actually. It would be too beautiful to watch 2 chicks. <3 



Azrael said:


> "Yes" and "please" to all of the above. :tongue:


*lol* I am already working on it. Uhm, the writing I mean. The cam has to wait. I'd have to meet her. =P 
(God, where to begin...too many ideas. Ugh, me and sex = BOOM *lol*)


----------



## SpankyMcFly

*sniffs around* Hmmm, I thought I smelled sexual deviancy being discussed around these forums... My inner hedonist approves. Carry on.

One word of advise to the OP. I suggest you involve your partner in these inner thoughts you have. It can be quite disconcerting (understatement) when you have this "idea" all worked out in your head only to find out that your partner is not ready to explore their sexuality, has hangups, and/or is just plain boring and uncreative/imaginative. *shivers* Assuming the contrary... enjoy your journey :happy:.


----------



## On the road to Damascus

This is my first posting on the "naughty thread"...

*Exercise ball*...him in sitting position...me straddled over him facing him....us bouncing down the hall...:crazy:!


----------



## DevilDoll

I have quite a few fantasies, but the one that has been stuck in my mind the longest and simply won't go away is sex in a cemetery. I don't know where the idea came from, but I am assuming is stems from my liking of public sex, though it has taken a slightly morbid turn. Something about the idea of the wind rustling through the trees and whipping up my skirt as he pins me to the side of an old mausoleum and has his way with me, makes me shiver. This fantasy also goes hand in hand with my desire to have sex in a hearse. Yeah... I am strange, I admit it.


----------



## Narrator

thehigher said:


> Or tellin em you wanna throw them up against a bookshelf.


 Mmmm, bookshelves...*nerdnerdnerd*



DevilDoll said:


> I have quite a few fantasies, but the one that has been stuck in my mind the longest and simply won't go away is sex in a cemetery. I don't know where the idea came from, but I am assuming is stems from my liking of public sex, though it has taken a slightly morbid turn. Something about the idea of the wind rustling through the trees and whipping up my skirt as he pins me to the side of an old mausoleum and has his way with me, makes me shiver. This fantasy also goes hand in hand with my desire to have sex in a hearse. Yeah... I am strange, I admit it.


 :crazy:

Being somewhat unwillingly fingered, or having sex in church for me, I had a fair few dreams about it and the idea started to take off.

Somewhat generic, but I'm pretty fond of it: Role playing as a schoolgirl, with the guy in total control; or atleast shirt, tie and miniskirt combination has also always really appealed. The guy teaches me in the art of pleasure.
Semi related to that one would be the guy having me undress/undressing me slowly, but them staying fully clothed throughout, andor them watching as another guy or girl, or couple of/few guys or girls undress me (no more than four) and have whatever way they want with me, the more humiliation the better. 



Ben said:


> Sex in a swivel chair would be a lot of fun. Is that doable?


 With the right kind most certainly, you can get swivel chairs that tilt back rather far these days, with rather alot of padding.

*has just realised you're a girl* Oops...I thought you were a somewhat effeminate guy. Ahh I'll remember to check the gender sign in future, not just go with my preconceptions about the name.



Thracius said:


> 11. hold my hand (I love this near the end, there's no emote to describe that feeling)


 ._. *pushes inner romantic down the stairs*


On another note, a conversation I had with a foolish unmanly dude:

Me: '_INTJ _is a womb.'
WUSSy ESFJ male: 'The all-mother '
_INTJ: 'I understand my purpose...'_
Me: ' Get back in the kitchen.'
WUSS: 'You can't make a baby in a kitchen o_o;'
Me: 'Her purpose is to create and then nuture the baby, she can't nurture while she's out hunting.'
WUSS: 'NONE OF THOSE THINGS CAN BE DONE IN A KITCHEN D:'
Me: 'They can't?'
WUSS: 'Not to my knowledge. Sex on a table is unlikely to be very comfortable'


----------



## vanWinchester

Today a special dedication.. *grin* *

What I'D Do With A Few (Specific) Guys I Dig Online*
I'd get them all on a voice-chat and talk to them for a bit about all sorts ot sexy stuff. I'd make sure to get them so excited that they'd want me to do naughty things to myself. I'd feel quite a bit embarrassed, because I have never done it before, but I would move my fear out of the way and just go for it. 
I'd start by describing what I am doing, how I insert a toy inside of me. And I'd make sure to let them hear how excited I am. I'd also move the mic "down there" to make them listen to how wet I am and how much their presence makes me squirt. <3 

I'd tease them a lot by not keeping my mic on all the time, and by sometimes just writing things in chat. Of course that way I would also make sure that I tease myself and get evern more excited, so I will have a hard orgasm later and they can enjoy the show even more. 
I'd talk to them about sexy stuff while making them do things to me (virtually only, but who cares). I would not give in so quickly though. I would keep switching between chat and voice for quite a while, and I would suppress all the moaning until a bit later. 

When I feel like I'd have teased them (and myself) enough, I would stop playing around and just straight-out screw myself hard and merciless. Of course the mic would be on all the time then, so the guys can hear my every single moan and all he dirty talk I would be doing from loosing it. I'd let them say very dirty, naughty stuff to me. I'd want thetm to give me names and tell me how much they want to do me. After some more keeping back I would finally let go and come really hard, while squirting allover the chair, the floor, the desk. 
I'd wait until I calmed down (which would take quite some time after all that teasing) and lick my hands clean, while still leaving the toy inside of me. Because as excited as I made myself, I would have to go a few more times. *grin*


This is dedicated to three very special, very awesome guys I love a lot. You guys rock my freakin' world. I love to talk to you and I enjoy being around you. You are overly sexy, smart, sweet, caring and just kickass. I'd never trade you in. Ever. I would be overly honored and happy if I could keep you. I'd make sure you'll be happy. *smirk* <3


----------



## Evolution

1) I love the idea of giving a very long, sensual massage. Have her lay on her stomach in a dimly firelit room, and slowly massage oils into her for a couple of hours, everywhere on her body. It would be very quiet with some relaxing music in the background, and the temperature just slightly warm thanks to the fire. 

2) I have always wanted to bathe a girl. Like, she can lay back and relax in the bathtub, while I massage the shampoo into her hair and slowly run my hands through it with water to eventually wash it out. Also of course wash everywhere else with my soapy hands. The whole process would take a good while I'm sure, and the water that I would wash her out with would just be a slow relaxing trickle. 

3) The last one here isn't as romantic/sensual as it is just downright good fun. I would want to have her lay on a bed, and I would finger and eat her out until she orgasmed over and over again, until she couldn't even move she was so tired, and I would just keep on going for a long time, her completely at the mercy of me and my fingers/mouth, begging me to stop but I wouldn't 

I could go on and on, but these are the primary ones I like to think about


----------



## snail

I love this thread sooo much. Thanks for the delightful descriptions, especially the ones by Phoenix400, Tkae, and Evolution.


----------



## Tkae

snail said:


> I love this thread sooo much. Thanks for the delightful descriptions, especially the ones by Phoenix400, Tkae, and Evolution.


Awww, ty

I thought no one noticed I posted.

Or that they were just weirded out and kept quiet hoping it would go away 

People do that to me a lot...


----------



## Selene

Evolution said:


> 1) I love the idea of giving a very long, sensual massage. Have her lay on her stomach in a dimly firelit room, and slowly massage oils into her for a couple of hours, everywhere on her body. It would be very quiet with some relaxing music in the background, and the temperature just slightly warm thanks to the fire.
> 
> 2) I have always wanted to bathe a girl. Like, she can lay back and relax in the bathtub, while I massage the shampoo into her hair and slowly run my hands through it with water to eventually wash it out. Also of course wash everywhere else with my soapy hands. The whole process would take a good while I'm sure, and the water that I would wash her out with would just be a slow relaxing trickle.
> 
> 3) The last one here isn't as romantic/sensual as it is just downright good fun. I would want to have her lay on a bed, and I would finger and eat her out until she orgasmed over and over again, until she couldn't even move she was so tired, and I would just keep on going for a long time, her completely at the mercy of me and my fingers/mouth, begging me to stop but I wouldn't
> 
> I could go on and on, but these are the primary ones I like to think about


Whoa. I nearly got wet reading your descriptions... :blushed:


----------



## Evolution

Selene said:


> Whoa. I nearly got wet reading your descriptions... :blushed:


:happy: Glad to be of help, I may post some more later on


----------



## Selene

Evolution said:


> :happy: Glad to be of help, I may post some more later on


Yeah....that would be great.... [licks lips] :crazy:


----------



## Narrator

Tkae said:


> Awww, ty
> 
> I thought no one noticed I posted.
> 
> Or that they were just weirded out and kept quiet hoping it would go away
> 
> People do that to me a lot...



Shush ohh low self esteemy one (don't). Having hopes inserted isn't fun. They're all sharp, and jagged, and cold.

I think I should add Tkaes to my list (incidentally where's the fekn 'edit'?)...or guys with shite low confidence and or depression (anyone else find they have an inexplicable attraction to that?)

<3


----------



## Munchies

Thracius said:


> 1. mmm I want to take your clothes off, bend you over my knee and spank you like a little kid
> )


 how exacly would you spank a kid? i hope just slapping no grasping or anything.


----------

